# Fauré - Pavane



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Anneke van Giersbergen is a versatile Dutch singer performing pop, metal and (arranged) classical music. She performed with the Devin Townsend Project for instance. Here she is in an arrangement of Fauré's Pavane by the Icelandic band Árstidir. I was struck by it.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Yesterday I heard the Dutch cellist Joachim Eijlander perform Alfredo Piatti's Caprice no. 2 on national radio. I had never heard of Piatti before. He has a very small oeuvre but it's great, free form music that sounds wonderfully modern.

As the Eijlander version is not on YT I'll post an alternative.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Oops, I wanted to post this in the Current listening thread. Can it be moved?


----------

